# Fur Mites/Respiratory issues



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 22, 2008)

So i noticed lately that fluffy has a dirty nose. I don't think he's sneezing but his noise is always a little bit dirty like there has been some discharge. He does sound possibly a little congestive but is doing fine.


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 22, 2008)

If the discharge was clear andthere is sneezing there is time to wait and see ; but if you can hear congestion a vet visit is needed. Fluffy probably needs a culture and antibiotic for a URI. It won't go away on its own

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=16807&forum_id=10


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 22, 2008)

Rabbits can't get our colds/flus.

If there is discharge and sneezing, I would head to the vet for a culture for sure for Pasteruella. Also, and discharge that is coloredcould be a clear indicator of an upper bacterial respitory infection as Pasturella is.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 22, 2008)

The discharge is colored it's look's black. I don't hear any sneezing from him. So i guess i'll stay up for a bit and wait for the Clinic to open and give them a call.


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 22, 2008)

black sounds like dried blood..I would get her in right away


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 24, 2008)

Did you get him in? What happened? Keep us posted on Fluffy!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 24, 2008)

No i haven't taken him in yet. He's still doing fine but i promise he will go in Jan. If it were dried blood wouldn't i see blood coming from his nose?? He has a little bit on his nose, i was going to take a pic last night but there wasn't much to see. He's still active and looking forward to treat time.


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 24, 2008)

If you are hearing congestion you should take him ASAP
he will go get worse if you wait....


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 24, 2008)

If he has congestion that you can hear you really should take him sooner rather than later....


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm sorry, but if I were you, I would get him in asap! Pasturella can be life threatening to a bun if not treated soon enough. It's like Pnemonia to us:?.

Keep us posted and best of luck to you and Fluffy.


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 28, 2008)

Within the past two months, I have two rabbits come down with repsiratory symptoms. Two days later, both had gone over the Bridge. If a rabbit has respiratory symptoms, please get to the vet ASAP!!Rabbits can go downhill so incredibly fast.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 28, 2008)

You don't have to tell my twice. But he seems to be fine. Don't hurt me :sofa:. He will go in soon i promise.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 30, 2008)

I made an apt. for Fluffy on Jan. 5th to see the vet. So i'll let ya know how things turn out. I had them out for a bit last night and i noticed he sneezed a couple of times but he cleaned himself up before i check him out.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 31, 2008)

So i picked my poor fluffy up tonight and put him on the bed and noticed it looked he had dandruff.. But from what i read it's likely fur mites..
SOOOO how does one bunny get fur mites if he isn't exposed to any other pets??? The only new things are a dog blanket and towel. And new hay and different litter.. Could it of come from any of this???
I'll make sure i mention it to the vet on the 5th when he goes in.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 31, 2008)

I've heard mites can come from hay, I know, ugh. Let the vet check it out.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 31, 2008)

Most rabbits actually carry a small population of mites. Occasionally, there is an overgrowth in the population, often occurring in very young, very old or sick rabbits. Wooled rabbits are also at higher risk.

Pam


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 31, 2008)

Great. Is there anything i can do to prevent them from coming back?? or just live with the fact...


----------



## gingers_giants (Dec 31, 2008)

Ive used fur mite powder. I had arabbit that had fur mites once, I treated her with the power, and I never really had a problem after that. From what i remember it was a young animal.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 31, 2008)

And where does 1 find Fur Mite powder?


----------



## pamnock (Dec 31, 2008)

You can use kitten flea powder, Sevin dust or rabbit mite dust. Ivermectin is very effective against fur mites.

Pam


----------



## gingers_giants (Dec 31, 2008)

I used what Pam said below. I used powder for kittens


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 31, 2008)

I think i'll just wait we go the vets. Right now we a snowfall warning and i don't feel like going out.


----------



## gingers_giants (Dec 31, 2008)

I used kitten flea powder.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 2, 2009)

Wait, this is the same bunner that may have an upper respitory infection? Hmm, that seems strange, maybe both are happening.

Best of luck at the vet on the 5th! Will the vet be checking out both issues?

Let us know how it goes!

P.S. Thinking we should combine the two threads for Fluffy. What do you think? I can do that if you think it's a good idea as well.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 2, 2009)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Wait, this is the same bunner that may have an upper respitory infection? Hmm, that seems strange, maybe both are happening.
> 
> Best of luck at the vet on the 5th! Will the vet be checking out both issues?
> 
> ...



Yes this is the same poor bunner with upper respitory issue. But seems to have cleared UP 
Yep i'll talk to the vet about both issues. He just saw the vet last month about his eye. Poor little baby the U of S seems to be second home.

Yep u can combine booth threads.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 5, 2009)

Well today we are heading to the vet to get Fluffy looked at. Today seems very tired.







I'll update u when as to what wrong when we get back.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 5, 2009)

Best of luck at the vet.


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 5, 2009)

I had to deal with a case of fur mites a couple of years ago (I'd associated it with a bale of hay I'd picked up at the local feed store, but can't be 100% certain...though since ditching that hay, they haven't returned). 

I dealt with them using Ivermectin from the vet's...cleared them up in no time. I treated all of the animals in my house as I wasn't certain if the dog and cat had them or not, but I do know that both rabbits had them. Anyway, treatment worked like a charm.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 5, 2009)

Let us know how the vet visit goes!

You can use a prescription product called Revolution to keep mites (and fleas) away. It's one of those once a month gels you put on their neck.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 5, 2009)

Back from the vet. Fluffy does a case of the snuffle's and is being treated with Novo-Trimel he gets 1.7ml twice a day for 2 weeks.

And for the Fur mites both were treated with Revolution.

The both have to go back in 2 weeks for another does of Revolution and Fluffy to see if his Snuffle's is better.

I love the vet college but i don't exactly like the vet intern we see. Every time i go in with mom he always talks to her like i'm not there. I'm 27 and HE'S my bun.. He should know this he has seen me and Fluffy a few times. ERRRRR... Sorry just had to let that off my chest.

Now it's time for cage cleaning.... Wow what fun... Was told to shrub the cage down so it get's rid of the mites....

ETA: I forgot to say. The vet said his ear's were dirty but didn't clean them out. And his need to be clipped again but didn't do that either. ERRR. Can't wait for July when the new Intern comes in.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 7, 2009)

As Randy has pointed out many times "snuffles" is an outdated term that refers to any number of respiratory infections in a rabbit. Many vets still use the term because it comes to their minds when they see a rabbit with a a purulent nasal discharge and sneezing. If a culture was done on the discharge it could indicate any number of different bacteria. In other words different bacteria can cause symptoms that appear the same.

In the evolution of veterinary medicine upper respiratory infections have been easier to treat due to the use of better and stronger medication I believe that the medication prescribed for your rabbit is a sulfa drug with trimethoprim which is commonly prescribed for rabbits and is safe. 
2 weeks is not a long time for treatment so you may want to ask your vet if he would conider possibly a stronger mediation for a longer period of time...... many bacteria have become resistant to the drugs like enrofloxicin and ciprofloxicin and the sulfa drugs due to over-useand drug resistance. 

If any of this sounds familar it is because I have learned it from Randy who would ask you to suggest meds like zithromax, and / or chloramphenicalafter a culture of the exudate 
in this day and age "snuffles" is a highly common and very treatable condition in a pet rabbit. Fluffy should be fine in a few weeks or so..

here is the library info on upper respiratory infections 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=16807&forum_id=10
Maureen


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 7, 2009)

I combined the threads, so I will also rename it to Fur Mites/Respiratory. Is that okay?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 7, 2009)

As Maureen said knowing exactly what is causing the sneezing and treat for that. 

Ringo and his Ongoing Story of Hope

My best advice is to find out exactly what is causing it. Treating blind isn't going to help. With Ringo I treated it like that at first and it was a big mistake. Also with Connor. They were both treated with meds that had no effect on what they had. Eventually they got the right med. For Connor it was great. He is healthy and happy. For Ringo I don't know. He is happy, active but healthy? I will be treating his flare ups for the rest of his life unless a miracle cure is found. 

In that thread you will see times where yea I considered having him PTS. Why because I wasn't sure if he was going to get better. I wasn't sure if he would be safe in a rolling episode. Not because it couldn't be treated. He is treated just has flare ups. Though we have tracked them and pinpointed the bad times.


ETA: Ringo would do better on meds (the wrong ones) for a very short time it would flare up the minute he stopped. He needed something stronger, longer use and the right med.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't have any medical input for this subject... But I hope that Fluffy gets better soon! Give him extra snuggles!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Fluffy seems to doing ok. Umm but his Head-Tilt kinda looks a just a smidge tilted than it normally is. Could that be cause from the URI?? He still has a good appetite and still drinks his water so should i be concered?? If it looks worse in the moring i'll call the vet and take him his week.

Rebecca.
Soory very leaving but it needed to. Elf Mommy made me come back.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 11, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Elf Mommy made me come back.



I'm SUCH ameanie!!!! (hehe)


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 11, 2009)

Glad that you came back !!!!!!!!1

If Fluffy's head is more tilted I would give your vet a call tomorrow and just let him know............


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 14, 2009)

Honestly, I would get all necessary tests run. Keep us posted.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 15, 2009)

I over reacted with Fluffy head tilt. He likes to scare me. I took photo's of him and compared to his past photo's taken like a week ago and they are the same. Fluffy is doing very well he should be finishing his med's this week and they both go in Jan 26 to see the vet. That's the earliest i can get them with my schedule and there's.

Rebecca


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 15, 2009)

Fluffy wasn't on meds very long 
2 weeks? 
which is not very long
if he still has a tilt you may want to ask the docotor about stronger medicine for a lengthier period of time 

if it was an ear infection then it is possible that his head will still straighten out when the infection is resolved 

hard to know because oftentimes an infection can be gone but the tilt remains because of the muscles in that area contracting. 

All in all 2 weeks is probably not long enough to determine if the tilt will resolve. 
Anyway we will hope for the best for Fluffy and you


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 15, 2009)

He's on Meds for the URI. 

The tilt is old news. He developed that in Oct of 07 and recovered wonderfully with only a small tilt but he can hold his head up pretty good.
This is a photo of him taken earlier in the week.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 15, 2009)

I do so many posts I sometimes get mixed up :?
sorry 
however
Istill will say that 2 weeks is not very long to treat a URI 
How is Fluffy doing? 
If a respiratory infection is not treated with strong medication for a lenghty period of time then itoften returns
that is the big debate that we had previously
if you treat it with stronger meds for a longer time much less chance of it returning. 

but if it did return it still is treatable


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 15, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> He's on Meds for the URI.
> 
> The tilt is old news. He developed that in Oct of 07 and recovered wonderfully with only a small tilt but he can hold his head up pretty good.
> This is a photo of him taken earlier in the week.


Forgot to say that he is a stunningly handsome fellow


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 15, 2009)

He's still active and eating and drinking but I just picked me up and i didn't like what i heard. But when he's on the ground he sounds fine. I'll see if I can make an apt with a different vet in town before we are to go back to U of S and get a second opinion he needs his teeth clipped anyways.

And Yes Fluffy is an adorable boy. It's ok u got things mixed up. I don't think i posted when we got his head tilt so u probably weren't aware of it.

Rebecca

*angieluv wrote: *


> I do so many posts I sometimes get mixed up :?
> sorry
> however
> Istill will say that 2 weeks is not very long to treat a URI
> ...


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 15, 2009)

if he's still congested at all it's not finished
maybe you could get a culture done...
Ihad bun with a recurring respiratory problem ( not discharge but congestion in her throat) 
it cleared up initially with baytril ...

then it reoccured maybe 6- 8 months later and cleared up again with baytril

cleared up several more times with baytril
finally maybe after several years it would not respond to baytril anymore 

Italked the vet into azithromycin (zithromax) and he wouldn't let me use it until we tried a 6 week course of baytril which didn't work 

surprisingly the zithromax didn't work either long -term 

and at that point I learned to do sub qutaneous injections of bicillin (from Randy) 

and it did clear up once and for all
i don't have good vets where I live and I don't advocate self-treatment at all unless absolutely necessary
I guess what i am telling you is that treatment is available one way or another


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 15, 2009)

I wouldn't try and self treat my bun. I would like to say we have good vets here but I'm not in love with resident/intern at the U of S where we usually go. So I'll try 1 of the other vets in town that we have seen in past if i can get him in before his apt on the 26th.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 17, 2009)

Is he still doing [suP]okay[/suP]?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 23, 2009)

Update: Today Fluffy sounds really good and is being a good boy friend to Monsters as she needs all the loving she can get.
He has sneezed a few times but no more discharge  We still have a check up on Monday for both of them.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 26, 2009)

Just gotback from the vet. Fluffy has lost weight as well he's 2.25kg and was 2.67three weeks ago. Fluffy sounded better today the vet didn't notice anything to bad. There is less discarge so we didn't continue any meds.

For the mites prblem we didn't treat him again as his skin and hair looked really good and wasn't scratching.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't think your vet treated Fluffy long enough for the respiratory infection so I would watch for a reoccurence.............:?


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 26, 2009)

That's a pretty substantial weight loss. Hope he regains it! Maybe try some Nutri-Cal.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 26, 2009)

I will defiantly keep an eye on him.

*angieluv wrote: *


> I don't think your vet treated Fluffy long enough for the respiratory infection so I would watch for a reoccurence.............:?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 2, 2009)

Fluffy as started Whistling while he rest. So I made an appointment with a different vet to have a look at him. His appointment is Wed am. I'll let yah know what the vet says when we get back.


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 2, 2009)

he needs stronger meds for a much longer period of time....
let us know....


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 2, 2009)

What med would you suggest? And for how long?


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 2, 2009)

I think Bicillin is pretty good subcutaneously with an on/off treatment of 3-4 days each (?). Someone please reaffirm this--I'll go check elsewhere too.


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok, the best thing to do is to have a culture and sensitivity test. The vet will swab the mucus on a petri dish and see which antibiotics he can kill it with on a dish. 
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/culture.html

Antibiotic treatment should be for two weeks at the least. Baytril is a pretty mild catch-all antibiotic, but I am concerned that the bacteria are now resistant to it since they had a week's treatment but returned. This is why a short treatment is not good--what you end up doing is killing all of the bacteria except a few that are slightly resistant to the antibiotic. Those few stick around (even though another week of antibiotic could probably finish them off) and multiply, so that the infection is solely the Baytril-resistant antibiotic.

The best choice is to get a stronger antibiotic, preferably one that the vet can determine that the bacteria is resistant to with the culture and sensitivity test, and give it for 2-3 weeks. I'm having a hard time finding exact names of what antibiotic you should use, but if the vet does the test they should know.


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 2, 2009)

Bicillin (as Claire said) is a great drug as is chlorampenical and zithromax. 

in my rabbit Babette's case she did not have discharge so the only way to culture was to do a tracheal wash which required anesthesia. I didnot want to sedate her so Iopted out. 
Because of my past experience with this I would say at least 4 weeks (although I am not a vet)

you may want to pm Randy as he may suggest 2 drugs at once ..not sure for this particular problem


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok back from the Vet. This vet was really nice haven't seen her for any real medical problems but she was good. Fluffy wasn't showing an symptioms this morning (go figure) We are treating Fluffy for his URI with Baytril for 2 weeks twice a day by injection. She said if i'm having problems with the injections I can give it to him orally with juice. But if it does come to that i'll just send to my Parents place and mom can do them. 

If that doesn't clear it up we will try something else. I think this drug was mentioned *chlorampenical *<-- is this one a white drug if so thats is the orther one if not then it's something else starting with a C. and also *bicillin *I asked about that one maybe being harded to inject... 

I didn't a swab done 'cause there was no discharge on his face this morning. She offerd to do X-Rays as well but he's not showing an systems this morning. So I just left with the drugs and nice $90 bill.


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 4, 2009)

Randy has said that injectable baytril is more effective than oral. For whatever reason I have found that to be true myself as I have used it a lot. I have give it intramuscularly which is a little trickier than sq.

Chloramphenical and bicillin are great drugs. Chloramphenical opthalmic salve is what cured Beau's eye infection.
Chloramphenical has the ability to penetrate infection in areas that are particularly difficult for some antibiotics to reach and since rabbits oten wall off infection it is particuarly good for abscesses and/or other rabbit infections in general.
You need to use some precautions when using chloramphencial as in rare instances it can cause health problems with people if it gets on skin. 

Sounds like this vet is right on ............

sounds like you have a plan


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 4, 2009)

:yeahthat:

good luck with the treatments!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 8, 2009)

How long does it takes for Baytil to take affect?? 
I'm not sure I'm jabbing him right only sometimes can a feel the fluid pocket.


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 8, 2009)

Are you giving the baytril subqutaneously or intramuscularly?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 8, 2009)

hmmm. SubQ i think. When she did you could feel the fluid pocket. When I push the needle in I push it in as far as I can...


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 8, 2009)

Do you place it sideways under the skin while pinching it or straight into a muscle?

I was never taught to give it subqutaneously under the skin as I have heard that it is very irritating to tissue;


if their is any confusion as to how to administer it possibly you could visit the vet again 

I was taught it give it with a short needle straight into a muscle either on the flanks or leg
In my experiences with it it works very quickly ..surprising so 
bun heaving and barely able to breathe having no symptoms after a comple injections.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 8, 2009)

Well i'm pulling the skin up and pushing it in. If i still can't get it I can send him to Mom's and she can do it.


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 8, 2009)

Do you feel that he's not any better/?
maybe have your mom show you (she's a nurse?)


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 8, 2009)

No she's not a nurse but she gave fluffy his longysil shot in 07 when he had head tilt


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 9, 2009)

Fluffy looked really good last night when I gave him his shot all tho he moved the first time on me so he got a bit of a loss of blood. But the second time went in fine I felt the bubble of meds.

But today I picked him up and noticed a small red patch on his side in the are I normally give him his meds. The vet told me I could reuse the needle a couple of times is that ok??
Here's a photo of this red patch, could this be an reaction from the meds??





Ok this photo isn't the greatest but on the top there u can see a red spot under the new black fur.


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 9, 2009)

subqutaneous baytril is extremely irritating to tissue. ; maybe he (vet)could show you how to give it straight into the muscle. 

Ihave done it with no ill effects


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 9, 2009)

I would never reuse a needle butI have been taught sterile technique in dealing with human patients.

Iknow that many vets are not strict about this.

seen it myself


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 9, 2009)

You could sterilize it by drawing ethanol through it--you want something like ethyl rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 9, 2009)

*I only have 7 needle tips left and 1 week left on this med. So would be ok to use twice then switch it out? Or maybe I should call the vet and change the way it's given it to him. 
angieluv wrote: *


> I would never reuse a needle butI have been taught sterile technique in dealing with human patients.
> 
> Iknow that many vets are not strict about this.
> 
> seen it myself


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll go out tomorrow and find it. I have get the bunny's settled at mom and dad's soon as I'm leaving town for the weekend. And leave instructions for mom for both bunny's.

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> You could sterilize it by drawing ethanol through it--you want something like ethyl rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 9, 2009)

Is it ok to use his Injectable Baytril orally if i add Jucie to it? The vet said I could if I wasn't feeling comfortable with the injections.


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 9, 2009)

it is Ok but the problem is that the taste is absolutely terrible.; I meanreally really bad You could possibly buy some low cal syrup (to mix into coffee) and try that as a mixer. 

you could also call the vet and ask if he knows of a pharmacy that would compound the baytril.; that means a pharmacist would mix it with a flavoring so that it wouldn't taste so terrible. 

there is a pharmacy whre I live in which the pharmacist will do this with veterinary drugs. 

otherwise maybe you could go back to the vet, have them show you how to do the injections again and also get more needles.

usually if baytril is give sq it is buffered with lactated ringers (like Randy talks about re. bicillin) as it is an irritant. 
if it is given in the muscle it doean't have to be diluted.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 10, 2009)

The Baytril is being buffered. I give him 2.5 of baytril and add 2.5 of saline.


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 10, 2009)

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but are you giving him the baytril and saline in 2 separate injections or in the same one? It would be best to draw up the 2.5mL of saline and also the 2.5mL of baytril, shake the syringe a bit, and then inject. I'm not trying to insult you if you're already doing that. Just wanted to mention because sometimes things like that can be overlooked.

Also, what is the difference between diluting with saline and with a lactated ringer? I know lactated ringers have some other components to them that a saline solution does not, but what is preferred and is there really a difference?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 10, 2009)

*I am drawing up the baytril first then the saline

tonyshuman wrote: *


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but are you giving him the baytril and saline in 2 separate injections or in the same one? It would be best to draw up the 2.5mL of saline and also the 2.5mL of baytril, shake the syringe a bit, and then inject. I'm not trying to insult you if you're already doing that. Just wanted to mention because sometimes things like that can be overlooked.


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 10, 2009)

ok good, I didn't want to insult you but sometimes people don't think about these things.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 10, 2009)

I might be the smartest here but, The vet told me what to do. And sounds kinda stupid to do it separately.

Good news Fluffy is sounding a looking better each day. I just hope he continues his healing over at mom and dads. They are both going over tomorrow and I think i'll stay with them for a bit to make sure there ok. And to type up instructions for mom for meds. 

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> ok good, I didn't want to insult you but sometimes people don't think about these things.


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 10, 2009)

I thought I read beforeI went to the shelter today a question relating to normal saline vs lactated ringers. 
Normal saline contains a small amount of sodium chloride wheras lactated ringers has sodium, chloride, lactate , potassium and calcium (electrolytes)

Some solutions are specific to specific conditions but in this caseI think the normal saline is fine for a buffer.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 13, 2009)

How is it going? Have you done IV yet?

Best of luck and please, keep us posted.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 13, 2009)

His injections are going fine. I was over at my Parents place Yesterday and his nose was dirty, but he sounded fine. Still very active. I'm guess he's not over it. I'm leaving town till Monday. I will take him back as soon as I can to get checked.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 13, 2009)

Good luck. I hope there are no problems while you are away. Iam looking forward toseeing you tomorrow.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 14, 2009)

Glad to hear it! Keep us posted on his condition though.

Praying for you guys.ray:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 16, 2009)

My mom called shortly after I got home from my trip and I asked how my boy was and said he was doing good  She said his chest sounds good and doesn't hear any congestion  I asked about his nose and said she's felt it a few times and feels dry. 

I'm going to have my sister go pick him and GF up tomorrow as I have to go back to work.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 17, 2009)

That sounds good, but keep us posted!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 18, 2009)

Fluffy is home now but his Baytril looks cloudy so i stopped his injections there are only 2 left. I tried this morning but it wont go into him. I'll keep a close eye on him.


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 18, 2009)

The full course of antibiotics should be completed so maybe you could call the vets and get some more baytril and sterile saline . 

If the course of meds is stopped before the bacteria is really dead the bacteria will become resistant to the drug plus the bunny will become sick again


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree with angieluv. Rabbits are very prone to antibiotic-resistant bacteria, and not doing the full course could make the bug even stronger. Also remember that resistance to Baytril is more common than other antibiotics so it needs to be given consistently to beat an infection. Should Baytril be refrigerated?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 18, 2009)

I was told to keep the Baytril in a dark place so i did but I cant say that my mom did all the time.


----------

